# Picking Up 26rs - Dealer Mods



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey guys,

So after reading lots of posts and before I pick up the 26rs,







I may have the dealer put in a couple of essintial items you guys are suggesting, the quickie flush and toung jack.

The dealer quoted me the rates below. Do these seem like reasonable prices? And #2, how important is a toung jack? I assume it a personal prefrence, but I would like your feedback.

Thanks!

Quickie Flush $25.37 Labor $47.50 Total $72.87
Tongue Jack $215.00 Labor $95.00 Total $310.00


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Dude -- you can do the jack yourself in 5 minutes -- hook the TT to your TV ...take off the old jack (1 min) ,,,, put on the new one (1 min) .. wire it (1 min) .. have a beer (2 min)


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

mnolan,

I purchased a elect tongue jack from Camping World for $159.00 plus tax and shipping and it only took about 20 minutes for me to install it. That mod is really worth doing. sunny Just a thought. Sounds ok to me on the quickie flush. It is not as "quickie" to install as it is to flush







lol


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

With the others on the toung jack, do that one yourself, very simple mod and well worth it.
Rob


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I was told that I need to "pay my dues" with the manual jack for a year, before I earned the right to get an electric


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Let them do the QF for that price and do the tongue jack yourself. Then use the $$ saved for more mods!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am with everybody else on the jack....

I installed my in Florida on our first trip with the camper. After we set up we found that we didn't have a long enough sewer hose, lucky for me we were only 2 miles from a Camping World....while standing in line to pay for the hose, I noticed a power jack that was on sale......talk about a upsell!!!!

Gary


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I too agree with everyone else. Except there is no way it take Ghosty 2 minutes to drink a beer.


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I am taking your advice. I called the dealer today and said go ahead with the QF and told them I'll do the jack. Ill take the $$$ and put it towards the new TV I'll have to buy!

As always, Thanks for the info!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

mnolan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So after reading lots of posts and before I pick up the 26rs,
> 
> ...


 If they can do the quickie flush without damaging the cover or the tank (thought I saw a link here that a dealer put holes in the tank from using a longer screw in the tank location then is required for the under belly cover) then its a winner.

The tongue jack is a good mod with the 26RS. When I had mine weighed recently it was at 920lb so that should wear you out thinking about it so you can qualify for it. If you are handy then its an easy job. Make sure you have extra 30 amp fuses and of the slow blow variety so you are not caught like I was the first time I took it out.

I bought a 3000lb jack but if available to you go for the 3500 lb. Mine seems to work hard lifting the truck to fit the tension bars of the load distributing hitch so the more margin the better.

It will give you time to savor the beer rather than needing one

David


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Something does not fit....My Tornado took me two hours not counting a trip to the hardware store. The tongue jack took 15 minutes.

I agree, ask how he is doing the quickie flush ( a few here have cut access holes so it can be done neatly) the jack, do it yourself.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Your all a bunch of wuss's. Electric tongue jacks....I am ashamed to be associatied with you guys. If this guys is going to install the Quickie Flush for that money, I'd have him do it, but ask him how he doing first. When I inquired about it to my dealers service department, he gave me a guestimate of maybe an hours labor.....then when he realized my unit was an Outback with the belly cover, he changed his guestimate to what ever time it actually took in labor, something like $85/hr. I did it myself, in about 2 hours.

Like the others have said, don't pay them to install the power tongue jack, and I would shop around for a better price then $215.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Your all a bunch of wuss's. Electric tongue jacks....I am ashamed to be associatied with you guys.
> [snapback]95973[/snapback]​


I originally had no intention of doing my jack, but beings that for some reason I am now having severe leg pain due to a back problem and might have to have a epidural in 3 weeks..........I resemble that remark.

John

So Tim, the DR says to me, have I gained any weight lately and I say not really with the exception of 50 to 70 lbs of gear when a fire call comes in.......He says....that will do it


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Your all a bunch of wuss's. Electric tongue jacks....I am ashamed to be associatied with you guys. If this guys is going to install the Quickie Flush for that money, I'd have him do it, but ask him how he doing first. When I inquired about it to my dealers service department, he gave me a guestimate of maybe an hours labor.....then when he realized my unit was an Outback with the belly cover, he changed his guestimate to what ever time it actually took in labor, something like $85/hr. I did it myself, in about 2 hours.
> 
> Like the others have said, don't pay them to install the power tongue jack, and I would shop around for a better price then $215.
> 
> ...


Tim 
I put the electric jack on for DW
I don't want her to strain to much









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds like a herniated disk to me John... I just finished recuping from one of those myself. Didn't need an epidural, just a course of prednisone, and some time not venting roof's, and pulling ceilings...

I actually go back to work tomorrow for the first time in 3 weeks, and I can't wait.

I hope you are feeling better John, I no exactly what your feeling now.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

MRI...disc dulge L 5 with herniation and some arthritus

L 4 - L 5 ...broad based dic bulgr and herniation.....all I know is it is a lot of OWW


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yep....L5-S1 in my case. Good luck with getting the pain to go away. I know its hard but unless the Dr. orders it, try to stay out of bed. Just laying around is actually worse for it, as it causes the muscles to weaken, putting even more stress on the disc's in question.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

John 
I hope you get your back strighten out
I was off work for 7 years with a problem in the L3-L4 area
I know how you feel

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

mnolan said:


> Thanks guys. I am taking your advice. I called the dealer today and said go ahead with the QF and told them I'll do the jack. Ill take the $$$ and put it towards the new TV I'll have to buy!
> 
> As always, Thanks for the info!
> [snapback]95944[/snapback]​


mnolan,

This is the one I bought on 5Mar on sale for $159.00 but is has gone off sale now.

ELECTRIC TONGUE JACK


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Scrib said:


> I was told that I need to "pay my dues" with the manual jack for a year, before I earned the right to get an electric
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy,

Naw, you getting some"bad info".







I paid my dues the first time I used the manual jack.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> I paid my dues the first time I used the manual jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that Eugene
I hated it the first time out so I told DW it was for her









Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Dude -- you can do the jack yourself in 5 minutes -- hook the TT to your TV ...take off the old jack (1 min) ,,,, put on the new one (1 min) .. wire it (1 min) .. have a beer (2 min)
> [snapback]95887[/snapback]​


*Dude????* Boy am I feeling old.

Whatever happened to "Buddy" or "Friend", or "Hey use guys!", or "Y'all"???

But I can relate to Ghosty's beer drinking time....I guess that spans all ages!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Definitely do the Jack yourself. It's one of the easiest mods out there and well worth the money. You should get the most lifting capacity possible. I just go a sale flyer from Camping World and they have a 3,500 lb model for $219. I think I like that model better than the Atwood one I got because that jack doesn't stick up as high as the Atwood model. It's a bit awkward to get the propane cover off with the Atwood jack but I've figured out how to do it after some trial and error.


----------



## jgutshall (Nov 18, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> mnolan,
> 
> I purchased a elect tongue jack from Camping World for $159.00 plus tax and shipping and it only took about 20 minutes for me to install it.Â That mod is really worth doing. sunnyÂ Just a thought.Â Sounds ok to me on the quickie flush.Â It is not as "quickie" to install as it is to flush
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm tired of all that cranking & sweating too! Which one did you get from camping world? I have a 21RS, will it fit OK? What tools did you use?

Thanks.

--Jerry


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jerry,

The tounge jacks are a universal fit, so your 21 will be no problem. Tool wise all you will need is a wrench (sorry, I can't tell you the size off the top of my head) to remove the three bolts holding the jack to the trailer frame, and wire cutters and a couple of crimps to attach the single wire to the + post on one of the batteries.
Oh, yeah, and something to block up the front of the trailer while you swap the jacks. The torque spec on the bolts is pretty light (much more than you would think), so a torque wrench would help as well.

It really is a very easy mod. Nothing to sweat!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

jgutshall said:


> Yes, I'm tired of all that cranking & sweating too!Â Which one did you get from camping world?Â I have a 21RS, will it fit OK?Â What tools did you use?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


This is the one I bought on 5Mar on sale for $159.00 but is has gone off sale now.
It does a great job, and is really $$$ well spent.









ELECTRIC TONGUE JACK
[snapback]96064[/snapback]​


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got my 3500# jack from CW today and will be putting it on the new TT in a few weeks. Question.....can you install it when attached to TV or do you need some other jack or something to keep the TT up? If something else, any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If its attached to the TV, thats all you need. Obviously whatever you use safely to take the weight off of the jack. I used a large jack stand because I have one.

John


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I just picked up my trailer today and wanted to have the quicky flush installed... they wanted 3.5 hours of labor at $99.00. I quickly said no thanks.

They were busy and maybe did not want to do the extra work. I think I will try it myself. Has anyone else done the mod on a 28 rsds???

The dealer said they would have to drop the gas line in order to remove the liner to access the tank.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I did and I never touched my gas line.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Txcamper said:


> The dealer said they would have to drop the gas line in order to remove the liner to access the tank.
> [snapback]99513[/snapback]​


I'm with everyone else on the tongue jack install - definately a do-it-yourself. And yeah, to do it right, the gas line will have to come off. But, if you plan on any other underbelly mods, you may want to do that one yourself too. I plan to take everything off underneath and do all my underbelly mods at once.

1. I'll be running wires from the batteries to the rear of the TT for my inverter install.
2. I'll be changing the plumbing for the black and gray tank evacuation.
3. I'll be installing a Quickie Flush.
4. I'll be modding the water lines to make the TT viable for four seasons. Not sure yet, but I think I'll be enclosing the lines somehow and cutting into the heat duct to get forced hot air to flow through the line enclosure. I'll also be putting a 12 volt heat patch on the fresh water tank and wrapping the petcock drain and low point drains with 12 volt heat tape.

And anything else I see while I'm under there.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Txcamper said:
> 
> 
> > The dealer said they would have to drop the gas line in order to remove the liner to access the tank.
> ...


That's great Scott do it all at one time and be done with it








Don't forget to take lots of pics

Don


----------



## Weenieboy (Jul 23, 2006)

*OK, based on everyone's overwhelming recommendation and the fact that I have hand cranked the trailer (boy that doesn't sound right) for over 3 years I have purchased the Ultra 3502 from CampingWorld.

Here are my questions:

1. The hole where the exisiting manual jack came out of is 2 1/4 inches in diameter. The New Jack is 2 inches in diameter. Should I be concerned about the extra space or do I need to purchase additional space holders or something or return the whole thing?

2. Also in one of the threads someone wrote about installing a blade fuse on the converter panel. Have many of you done this or just installed and existed with fuse install that came with jack?

Once again thank you in advance for your input and I look forward to hearing from you.*

*John Burke (Weenieboy)
Ringwood, NJ
2004 Outback 28BHS*


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

mnolan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So after reading lots of posts and before I pick up the 26rs,
> 
> ...


hello got mine on special from my dealer . 15 min to install but one thought put all your parts from the old one in the new ones box. cause you can use it on your next camper . the electric one that is goodluck kenny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

As long as the mounting bolt holes line up, you should be fine. As far as the fuse is concerned, I just used the inline fuse that came with the jack. I really see no reason to go any more extensive than that.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

mnolan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So after reading lots of posts and before I pick up the 26rs,
> 
> ...


I've had my new 2007 29BHS for about a week, and the first thing I'll do is add the MaxAir vents on top. After sitting closed up for a couple days, I had to let it air out for 1/2 hour before I could breathe inside it! The fumes from all the vinyl and plastic and adhesives burns our eyes, nose, and throat. My eyes were still burning when I went to bed (and we were only inside the trailer for about 45 min.)









The second mod will be installing locks on the pull-out pantry drawers. They bumped open the pantry door in the four blocks from my house to storage. (You'd think that Keystone would anticipate this and provide a fix from the factory, since the design is causing the problem.)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Txcamper said:


> I just picked up my trailer today and wanted to have the quicky flush installed... they wanted 3.5 hours of labor at $99.00. I quickly said no thanks.
> 
> They were busy and maybe did not want to do the extra work. I think I will try it myself. Has anyone else done the mod on a 28 rsds???
> 
> The dealer said they would have to drop the gas line in order to remove the liner to access the tank.


Don't see why you need to drop the gas line.

If you are going to do this, do it BEFORE you ever use the black tank.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim has a great tip. It is much nicer drilling into a black tank that has not been used before.

Thor


----------

